# Banded Mane Help!!



## DocIsMyPony (Oct 21, 2013)

I have a show coming up next weekend just a local one but I want to make my horse stand out and do something with his long mane we are showing western pleasure and a halter class , if anyone has ideas of different ways I can band it that'd be great the pics are of my geldings mane and my attempted banding job in 20 mins haha my problem is towards the withers it gets wide and look funky if anyone has tips to fix that it would also be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Honestly, I would just leave it long and plain. 

I show locally too so it is not worth it to me to cut and band his mane (not to mention that I do other events where you don't want it cut and banded, like reining and ranch horse)

Just make sure it is brushed and neat.


----------



## taharah (Oct 21, 2013)

this is what i do with my horses long mane 

works well but it has to be done very tight to stay in all day


----------

